# Monster LMR smallies and stripers



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Been fun reading the OGF forums lately...seems like everyone is posting pictures of personal bests this month. Nice work! I haven't been in town much to hound the LMR but I made it out last night with my friend for a late night kayak trip after dinner and caught a nice 18" smallmouth. 
Water conditions were surprisingly clear after the morning scattered thunderstorms that rolled through the area. Overall, the water levels were still on the low side. I was pretty shocked at how much the river has changed in the last month from those nasty storms you guys had a few weeks ago. Certain riffles I'm used to fishing were completely restructured.
The smallmouth hit a 2 inch shad 1-3ft diving crankbait in gray/green. He was waiting at the tail end of the riffle and hit my lure as soon as it exited the fast moving water to the slower pool next to it. I got a good 5 jumps out of it before landing it. It didn't come close in size or strength to the monster 23+ incher I caught last month in the same area. Here's a photo of both smallies, a catfish, and my latest monster striper from the area from last week. I don't think I posted this one yet, but it was a beast. Thanks to both Nitsud and Fallen for helping me land these monsters. I've learned a lot from you guys. 
-House


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow. Sucks to be you huh?!!!  well done. What were those GPS coordinates again


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> wow. Sucks to be you huh?!!!  well done. What were those gps coordinates again :d


(x,y,z removed) Those coordinates were supposed to be a gentlemen's club near the LMR that I drove by once. I removed them, didn't know they were right on some of you guy's favorite spots. Sorry

:b


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That 2nd pic has got my hand shak'en and my heart all nervous. They do exist in that size! 

CONGRATS!! got any more angles of that beast?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn, I gotta go fishing with you warehouse, you know what's good!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> That 2nd pic has got my hand shak'en and my heart all nervous. They do exist in that size!
> 
> CONGRATS!! got any more angles of that beast?


I sent you a PM with the story behind the fish. I hope you enjoy it.

Here's 2 more pictures of the beast:










and later:









-Just kidding on the second one, she's back in the LMR lurking below waiting for you SMB


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I sent you a PM with the story behind the fish. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Here's 2 more pictures of the beast:
> 
> ...


nice one very nice i know they are in there just got to be patient


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Now I'm hungry  Can't fish around here for a few days, water is muddy. Nice smallie!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Nice work man! Glad to have been around for some of those.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

No problem sir...but you've done all the work yourself.

Way to stay dedicated.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW all quality fish... That smallie is HUGE, that is the 23+ your talking about right? Congrats on a few Trophy fish!


----------



## snooker (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow! Congrats, nice fish. I didn't know there were stripers in the lmr. Where abouts were you fishing?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Beauties!!!!


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

congrats, awesome fish and cool pics.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------

